# Celtics @ Blazers game thread [merged]



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I won't be able to post during the game,so I thought I'd get what I wanted to say out now.


I can't believe Nate's piss poor subbing
I hate this boring offense
What the hell is Dixon thinking
I wish Zach would pass the damn ball
Roy is the real deal
I hate all the TO's Jamaal makes
Outlaw with a great block
Joel looks disinterested
Ime needs to hit those
Sure would be nice to see more of Aldridge
SErgio with a great pass. The offense moves great with him in and Zach out
Jack is going to be a great leader very soon
Webster needs to shoot as much as Juan on one
Zach needs to at least try on defense. Aldridge would be on the bench right now if that were him





There, let's see how close I was on any of them.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Celtics at Blazers (Game 32)*

*Notes*

- Leather balls back tonight
- Blazers shot 12-23 (.522) from the FT line against Utah.
- Randolph vs. Utah: 34 pts (16-25), 13reb, 4 assists, only 2 TOs.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

No P. Pierce tonight...Should be a win for Portland. :yay:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*



mediocre man said:


> I won't be able to post during the game,so I thought I'd get what I wanted to say out now.
> 
> 
> I can't believe Nate's piss poor subbing
> ...


Seems to be about 50% aurate anyway as of now. (Before the game anyway:biggrin: )

gatorpops


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

:lol: Telfair just ran out on the court like he was starting...promptly got sent back to the bench. :lol:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

I like how Joel is playing, starting to look interested again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

Does nate realize how close to Laker colours his shirt is?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

Sergio is just plain amazing. When was the last time a player came into this league and displayed the passing skills of this kid. He has the ability to get 12 assist a game. And he is like 20. Man what a steal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

Portland opens up a huge lead......with {cough} Randolph on the bench {cough}


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

ok. zach i remembered lost 2 passes earlier. now just shooting like a 5th grader.

anybody else think that zach hit the party scene too hard last night?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

Zbo just off his game tonight..can't even hit the Technical free throw. Hopefully he'll get rollin in the 2nd half.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

Zbo just gave up the easiest hoop of the night to West. I understand players need to worry about picking up fouls, but that was sad.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

holy crap, did anyone see that great defense by Zach just now on West?

calling that matador defense is an insult to matadors world wide.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

Violet Palmer is just terrible....Roy didn't even come close to a carry there. I honestly can't believe she is still reffing in this league.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*

Zach practically gave West a boost to the basket on that drive. THIS IS THAT REASON he should be traded. NO EFFORT WHATSOEVER on that drive by West. Yes he will get his points, but it's EVERYTHING ELSE..


So far by the way I have numbers 

1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 12,and 13 of my list correct


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

That's 4 garbage buckets for Tony Allen...WTF? :rant:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Celtics @ Blazers game thread*



sa1177 said:


> Violet Palmer is just terrible....Roy didn't even come close to a carry there. I honestly can't believe she is still reffing in this league.


violet palmer is every girl's dream of ruining basketball/sports for their boyfriends/husbands :lol:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sergio 1 steal and 3 assists in 4 mins.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

on that rebound, magloire and zach had a combined effort of jumping of -150%.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

When Zach and Magloire are out there at the same time our defense is pathetic.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

more matador defense there by sloth there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why...why is jamaal shooting on offense when it's not a put-back?

also, a loss against Boston (without pierce and on a 6 game losing streak..AT HOME) would be ****ing pathetic.

It's games like this that show how if Zach isn't in the game offensively, the rest of his game is not that good.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Jesus just put Joel back in.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> why...why is jamaal shooting on offense when it's not a put-back?


Because he doesn't have the range to shoot on defense?

:whoknows:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

We need to have Roy or Zach in the game at all times. Whenever both are out no one can create their own shot and improvise.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

This is really digusting...Boston is just terrible and somehow they are still ahead. If we lose this game I am going to be really disapointed. 

At the same time I am thanking god every time Telfair touches the ball that we traded him away for the opportunity to draft Roy. Jack and Sergio are both already better then Telfair IMO.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

Jeez Nate, let's make some changes on the court shall we. Damn, the guys are hustling but zippo on offense. Roy and Randolph sound good about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Nate has to be one of the 5 worst substituting coaches. 

One of the ugliest games I have ever watched.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> This is really digusting...Boston is just terrible and somehow they are still ahead. If we lose this game I am going to be really disapointed.


It's games like this that bug me more than the blowout losses. There is no excuse, NO EXCUSE, for the pathetic play on defense the guys are playing, or the stupid play on offense. None whatsoever. 

I mean, it's just freaking pathetic how it's taken a 9 point deficit for them to scrap.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

If anyone can defend Nate's substitutions after this game, I will be baffled.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> It's games like this that bug me more than the blowout losses. There is no excuse, NO EXCUSE, for the pathetic play on defense the guys are playing, or the stupid play on offense. None whatsoever.
> 
> I mean, it's just freaking pathetic how it's taken a 9 point deficit for them to scrap.


Yeh we have basically handed this game to Boston...No effort from anyone with the exception of Roy and Ime. Team defense has been possibly the worst I have ever seen. I hope Nate runs the guys hard tomorrow.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Their is no excuse for not giving Joel more PT. He is the only guy we have on this team that can protect the basket.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Their is no excuse for not giving Joel more PT. He is the only guy we have on this team that can protect the basket.


I am also disapointed in the lack of PT Joel has gotten so far this season. He hardly gets out on the floor before Nate yanks him...no time to get into any type of rhythm or familarity with the other players.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Their is no excuse for not giving Joel more PT. He is the only guy we have on this team that can protect the basket.


He has 4 fouls to go with his 4 rbs.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Webster has been trying. He's been boxing out much better, he's also been moving without the ball a lot better tonight.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

That about sums this games up.... :rant: 

Terrible pass by Zach...easy bucket for Wally.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

pathetic. they all must've been hung over or something.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Games like this remind me how far this team has to go in order to become good. 

Zach layed an egg tonight, easily his worst game of the season. Jack didnt play well either, and I am starting to think he would be better as a combo guard off the bench. 

At least Roy and to a lesser extent Webster played well.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

How about giving all of Juan's minutes to Sergio and Martell?

Does anyone think that would hurt the team?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> pathetic. they all must've been hung over or something.


Agreed...if I had paid to see this game I would be downright livid.

I haven't been this disapointed in a Blazer loss in a long long time. Boston is terrible and we just let Tony Allen light us up for 22pts.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

We have shown ourselves to be one of the worst teams in the league. I'm not sure what was going on earlier this season, but these guys are playing HORRIBLE HORRIBLE RANCIDLY AWEFUL ball right now.

What is it about Portland that brings out the laziness in everyone?? Why can't we get a team that plays hard!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Games like this remind me how far this team has to go in order to become good.


With the current personnel, I'm not sure if it'll go anywhere. 

I think Zbo has peaked in terms of production and trades should be explored. He's very reminiscent of Antoine Walker on the Celtics and Antoine Jamison on Golden State. Both teams stuck with those guys too long and lost trade value by not selling high.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, that was awful. In every way. Let's just hope it was too much party last night.

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Glad to see you all join me on my thoughts about Nate and this team. It took awhile, but doesn't it feel good to be right? 



LaMarcus Aldridge looked great out there tonight. I thought he played the best out of any of our big men. Sergio also played a great game. It was nice to see him get so much PT in the second half after his good first half. It's also heart warming to see Nate finally start to understand that Magloire and Dixon aren't very good, and he has started to take minutes away from them and give them to players that will actually be here next year. 


Randolph should be traded now. His value will never be higher, and he will never lead us to a title.....Something he thinks he should do.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

this doesn't auguer well for us against the knicks wednesday


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep, this was all Zach's fault.

Before the game, he announced: "I am going to have a rotten game tonight, so I want everybody else except Roy to stick your thumbs up your arses! Don't anybody else dare step up or nothing!"  

Ever player has off nights. It happens. That said - I am real disappointed in JJ. He was really starting to show us something, and now he has just fallen apart.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Yep, this was all Zach's fault.
> 
> Before the game, he announced: "I am going to have a rotten game tonight, so I want everybody else except Roy to stick your thumbs up your arses! Don't anybody else dare step up or nothing!"
> 
> Ever player has off nights. It happens. That said - I am real disappointed in JJ. He was really starting to show us something, and now he has just fallen apart.



This is why I will never blame Zach's offense for our losses. It's Nate that insists on running that POS offense, not Zach. Now defensivly.....Zach just isn't even close to average.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It is plain and simple. Everything the Blazer guards were doing back in the beginning of the season, they are not doing now. If it wasn't for Roy, there would be nothing going towards the hoop at all. Every game the Blazers are getting smoked in points in the paint and free throws attempted. 

Secondly, as much as I liked what Travis Outlaw was doing before, I wish he would start doing it again. He is shooting under 20% in his last several games. If he keeps this up, keep him out please. 

Zachs effort tonight was sad. He wasn't even trying.

When is Nate going to give Martell a green light? The guy can shoot and open up the middle for Zbo. Let him.

Last but not least...Jack has just not been the same since Roy has come back. 1 for 9. Nothing going to the hoop. Nobody setting good enough screens for him to get something going to the hoop. Nate needs to figure this out and fix it...fast. Something just isn't right since Roy came back.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> This is why I will never blame Zach's offense for our losses. It's Nate that insists on running that POS offense, not Zach. Now defensivly.....Zach just isn't even close to average.


Oh wahhh wahhh wahhh..everything is Nate's fault. The sky is falling, it's Nate's fault. I defaulted on my loan, it's Nate's fault. The soup tastes bad, it's Nate's fault.

Get the mods to give you a sticky thread. Post once with your unending diatribe on how ****ing horrible Nate is and let it rest in peace once and for all.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> It is plain and simple. Everything the Blazer guards were doing back in the beginning of the season, they are not doing now. If it wasn't for Roy, there would be nothing going towards the hoop at all. Every game the Blazers are getting smoked in points in the paint and free throws attempted.
> 
> Secondly, as much as I liked what Travis Outlaw was doing before, I wish he would start doing it again. He is shooting under 20% in his last several games. If he keeps this up, keep him out please.
> 
> ...




In fairness to Mr. Sonic, I believe he encourages Webster to shoot.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Oh wahhh wahhh wahhh..everything is Nate's fault. The sky is falling, it's Nate's fault. I defaulted on my loan, it's Nate's fault. The soup tastes bad, it's Nate's fault.
> 
> Get the mods to give you a sticky thread. Post once with your unending diatribe on how ****ing horrible Nate is and let it rest in peace once and for all.




I think people in the forum would feel cheated if they didn't get to hear my daily thoughts on Mr. Sonic. 


But fair enough, tell me what he did well tonight?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Oh wahhh wahhh wahhh..everything is Nate's fault. The sky is falling, it's Nate's fault. I defaulted on my loan, it's Nate's fault. The soup tastes bad, it's Nate's fault.
> 
> Get the mods to give you a sticky thread. Post once with your unending diatribe on how ****ing horrible Nate is and let it rest in peace once and for all.


It is Nate's fault who Nate plays and when. I have never seen one of our players substitute another player. 

Nate designs the "game plan" and who will start and who will come in for whom ect. Who he plays may not play well (as did almost everyone tonight). Whatever combo of players that play does make a great deal of difference don't you think? 

gatorpops


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I think people in the forum would feel cheated if they didn't get to hear my daily thoughts on Mr. Sonic.
> 
> 
> But fair enough, tell me what he did well tonight?


It's not the fact he did well or poorly. It's the fact that there's this constant buzz every game, and on days when there aren't games, and sometimes multiple times a day game or not, that says Nate is the worst coach we have ever seen and everything bad is to be blamed on Nate because he stands out on the court 1 on 5, plays the game, makes all the decisions front-office be damned, and in general is the apparent "decider".

We who have lived through Cheeks and yet you make these statements. I honestly don't understand what you expect. Have you written to Patterson to let him know how poorly his coach is doing? He's the one you should be complaining to. He's the only one who can do anything about it (short of Allen whom you'll never reach). You've got all the clout and all the connections, so why continue to endlessly beat a dead horse? (And I'd love to insert the pic Zags used earlier this year of beating a dead horse, but unfortunately it's location escapes me at the moment).

Nate's got some issues, yes. He ain't perfect, but no coach ever has been. But he's far from the freakin' anti-Christ that you make him out to be and it'd be nice with your sometimes apparent sparkling wisdom to hear your thoughts on a wide variety of players and facets to their games. Thoughtful analysis of little plays of the game that only you can provide from having played and coached. Insights as to what the league thinks of our coach, team, and chances from your contacts... A little variety is all I ask.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> It is Nate's fault who Nate plays and when. I have never seen one of our players substitute another player.
> 
> Nate designs the "game plan" and who will start and who will come in for whom ect. Who he plays may not play well (as did almost everyone tonight). Whatever combo of players that play does make a great deal of difference don't you think?
> 
> gatorpops


It does. And I've never said his substitution pattern isn't at times questionable. My rant is not directed at criticism of Nate, it's directed a particular poster's apparent crusade to consistently berate Nate and everything Nate does.

However, in response to your point, is it also Nate's fault when a player makes a mistake? What is he supposed to do? If he leaves him in and more faults are made, people ***** because he left him in. If he yanks the player and puts someone else in, people ***** that the team has no rhythm and that Nate is yanking players as soon as they make a mistake. Let's face it, the team has a little ways to go to become good. Why is this beyond everyone's comprehension? The veteran players are marginal who each have some glaring deficits and make some mistakes. The younger players are extremely inconsistent and make a lot of mistakes. Yet everyone seems to think it's all a bed of roses, we're fielding a team of perennial All-Stars if only Nate would just play the players we personally want to see. And so I say the magic word - Telfair.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> that says Nate is the worst coach we have ever seen


Surely no one thinks Nate is worse than Cheeks. Nate may not substitute well, but at least he watches the game instead of the palms of his hands.

barfo


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

barfo said:


> Surely no one thinks Nate is worse than Cheeks. Nate may not substitute well, but at least he watches the game instead of the palms of his hands.
> 
> barfo


I'm not so sure an more, Nate got out coached against Cheeks the other night and the Blazers lost. IMO

gatorpops


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The team could be solidified by keeping a pair of starters on the floor at all times. 

The team could also solidify many issues by not playing some guys (Outlaw) out of position when we have 2 tall power forwards with skills waiting on the bench for playing time, while we promptly watch Travis struggle the last several games. It amazes me we supposedly have no quality small forward, yet they don't give Travis any minutes there, and they choke out true power forwards out of the game for Travis's random potential effort on any given night. The guy isn't a power forward. He can do it in a pinch, but most nights aren't a pinch. 

Lastly, while it is nice to see Idoka do pretty good for a guy out of no where, the guy isn't a starter. He still reminds me of a guy who would be better bringing his energy off the bench. Shake things up. Besides, who would you rather have Martell in with? Let me see, should I put in Martell who tends to get lost on defense every once in a while in with Jamaal Magloire, who never provides weak side defense, or Joel, who covered for guys like Damon and Nick Van Exel who Olay defensed their way here for a few years?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> Surely no one thinks Nate is worse than Cheeks. Nate may not substitute well, but at least he watches the game instead of the palms of his hands.
> 
> barfo




LOL Cheaks knows the NBA like the palms of his hands.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> LOL Cheaks knows the NBA like the palms of his hands.


HAHAHA:lol: 

i don't think Nate lets these guys run enough. Did you hear the Grizzles coach the other night? He said he just threw out all of the plays, and told the guys if they had a shot, go for it. They won:yay:


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I was surprised to see Roy playing point, with both JJ and Sergio on the bench. And when both Roy and Sergio were in the game, Roy handled point. Senseless.

iWatas


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Iwatas said:


> I was surprised to see Roy playing point, with both JJ and Sergio on the bench. And when both Roy and Sergio were in the game, Roy handled point. Senseless.
> 
> iWatas


I think this is what is throwing the team off. Doesn't everybody out there but Roy look like they don't know where they are supposed to be or what they are doing? Its because they are playing in no mans land. When they go really small, they have no idea who is supposed to guard who, and who is supposed to do what on offense. Throw in on top of it you have guys like Outlaw trying to guard 250 pounders, and it is no wonder he is having such a rough time playing. It could be different if they had Sergio running the point and were pushing it up the court with the small team, but they aren't. They are walking the ball up and running the same set over and over, and its ending up with a lot of badly timed perimeter shots and poor ball movement.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I think this is what is throwing the team off. Doesn't everybody out there but Roy look like they don't know where they are supposed to be or what they are doing? Its because they are playing in no mans land. When they go really small, they have no idea who is supposed to guard who, and who is supposed to do what on offense. Throw in on top of it you have guys like Outlaw trying to guard 250 pounders, and it is no wonder he is having such a rough time playing. It could be different if they had Sergio running the point and were pushing it up the court with the small team, but they aren't. They are walking the ball up and running the same set over and over, and its ending up with a lot of badly timed perimeter shots and poor ball movement.


Great post and I agree with it all. Addtionaly Roy is struggling with PG because he is a penitrating and then is best at making his own shot or passing. They need a PG that is out there to use Roy at the 2. IMO

gatorpops


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I think this is what is throwing the team off. Doesn't everybody out there but Roy look like they don't know where they are supposed to be or what they are doing? Its because they are playing in no mans land. When they go really small, they have no idea who is supposed to guard who, and who is supposed to do what on offense. Throw in on top of it you have guys like Outlaw trying to guard 250 pounders, and it is no wonder he is having such a rough time playing. It could be different if they had Sergio running the point and were pushing it up the court with the small team, but they aren't. They are walking the ball up and running the same set over and over, and its ending up with a lot of badly timed perimeter shots and poor ball movement.


I agree with most of this, but let's not try and pawn Outlaw's inconsistent play on the fact that he has to occ. guard PFs. Outlaw has been inconsistent from the beginning. This is no big mystery.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with you there, he has always been sketchy at best. He did string together quite a few good games though. One thing though, he never has been a good rebounder. And when expecting a guy who is not a good rebounder to stop big guys from rebounding, you can guess the results. Getting thrown around like a rag doll has to throw your game off a little bit.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I agree with you there, he has always been sketchy at best. He did string together quite a few good games though. One thing though, he never has been a good rebounder. And when expecting a guy who is not a good rebounder to stop big guys from rebounding, you can guess the results. Getting thrown around like a rag doll has to throw your game off a little bit.


Actually, I think there are other reasons Outlaw hasn't performed well in that area - being out of position is one. I could argue that Outlaw is faster than most PFs and therefore should be able to establish position quicker. If he gets thrown around, that's a foul (but it's not like any of the Blazers ever get a call anyways).

You also have kind of defeated your own statement by saying he put together a string of good games. The question is what's changed since that streak stopped?


----------

